# a frame vs. crowbar



## NLNick (Dec 24, 2010)

I have been looking a while for some new goggles...
It just saw a 30% off at some oakley goggles; ambush, a-frame and crowbar.
What is the best one to get?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

A-Frames! and where are they 30% off at?


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ignore the Ambush. Both a frame and crowbar are excellent goggles. The crowbar is a bigger fitting goggle-- fits on larger faces while the a frame is pretty standard fit.


----------



## NLNick (Dec 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> A-Frames! and where are they 30% off at?


in Holland


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

go with the crowbars! a-frames are for chicks (and shaun white)...


----------



## NLNick (Dec 24, 2010)

haha lol. I think I'll go to a store on of these days and see which one fits best.
smart me (A)


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Just depends on your face and what you like. Me personally I like smaller googles, I prefer not the goggles that take up half my face. Some of these goggles are just ridiculously big. Sure there is something to be said about peripheral vision, but A Frames give you plenty. I've been rocking mine for years and they work great.


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

smaller slender face? A Frames..I have 2 pairs..love em.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty happy with my Aframes. Just got a new set of lenses for them too.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

A Frames have been on SAC a few times recently for $40.


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

They're both good googles. I have the crowbars and love them. They are a little bigger than the A-frame, but I think they look better. I guess it's all preference though.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Love my A frames. Got two pairs. But I can't comment on the crowbars, but I bet they're great goggles.


----------

